# Angeln bei Vrist / Lemvig / Limfjord



## Inge (10. September 2004)

*Dänemark Angeln bei Lemvig / Limfjord*

Hallo bin neu bei euch ( lese aber schon länger ),
ich fahre seit 5 Jahren jeden Herbst ( Oktober ) zum Ferienhausvermieter Steen Jörgensen in Vrist / Vjelby Klit. Ich gehe auch leidenschaftlich gerne an gute und schöne Put & Take Seen, ich habe dort auch schon wunderschöne Forellen gefangen.
Das reicht mir nicht, da ich auch gerne mal am Limfjord oder an anderen natürlichen Gewässern angeln würde wollte ich mal Fragen, ob jemand einen heissen Tip für mich hat . Zuhause angel ich schließlich auch hauptsächlich an Trave,Vereinsgewässer und natürlich der Ostsee ( und nicht nur im Forellenpuff )
Gruß 
Inge


----------



## Anderson (11. September 2004)

*AW: Angeln bei Vrist / Lemvig / Limfjord*

Hallo Inge !
Herzlich willkommen hier im Board.Schön von noch einem zu hören der regelmässig in DK urlaubt.Fahren auch im Okt. , aber was höher Nr.Vorupør.Hab auch oft am Limfjord Urlaub gemacht aber leider nichts gefangen.Kann dir also keine Tips geben,hoffe aber trotzdem das es hier jemand kann.Wir werden uns wohl einen Tag  runter nach Hvide Sande(Ringkøbing Fjord ) machen und dort mal etwas herumversuchen.Kenne dann nur noch den Flade Sø oben in Agger an der Nordsee.Hatte wohl früher mal einen guten Zander-Bestand wie er momentan ist weiss ich leider auch nicht ,werde mich überraschen lassen.
Bitte bring doch auch mal einen Reisebericht ein wenn du wieder zurück bist.

Okay das wars dann und viel Spass noch

Anderson #h


----------



## lagerfeuer1971 (11. September 2004)

*AW: Angeln bei Vrist / Lemvig / Limfjord*

kleiene tipps kommen mogen, bin gerade eben zurück von steen jörgensen (nr157) ...


----------



## lagerfeuer1971 (12. September 2004)

*AW: Angeln bei Vrist / Lemvig / Limfjord*

sodele, nu hab`ich zeit etwas mehr zu schreiben ...
wir 2 wochen in vejlby klit (zum 2 mal) und daher kenne ich das eck ganz gut

von den molen bei langerhuse (5km von vejlby) kannste gutt butt fangen, leider nur bis max 30 cm. eine primitive montage reicht aus, gibts für 4 kronen beim laden richtung lemvig.allerdings sollteste schon min 100-150 gramm ran packen und net die 40 gramm die oft mit dabei sind.ne monoschnur iss besser als geflochtene, da man viel über die molensteine weg zieht.im hafen thyboron geht fast garnix.den forrellenpuff sommerpark-strande kannste knicken.
und wenn du hochseeangeln gehen willst empfehle ich dir die orca h !
mit freundin hatte ich 25 dorsch,11 makrelen und 16 stöcker. ne 150 liter fischkiste war eben voll !
wenn du noch mehr tipps brauchst kannste mir gerne per pn deine tel.nr schicken ...

grüssle und viel spass !

P.S. wenn du auf die orca h kommst grüsse skipper ernst von mir !

Petri !

Peter


----------



## lagerfeuer1971 (12. September 2004)

*AW: Angeln bei Vrist / Lemvig / Limfjord*

axo, am limfjord iss  net viel los, stellenweise viel ,viel kraut ! ev. geht mit 20 gramm schwimmer was, hatte ich aber net dabei ...


----------



## Inge (12. September 2004)

*AW: Angeln bei Vrist / Lemvig / Limfjord*

Danke für die Tipps,
ich werde auf jeden Fall mal zu den Molen bei Langerhuse fahren, hohe Bleigewichte schrecken mich nicht ab, aber danke das Du es erwähnst ( hohe Gewichte vergisst man echt sonst immer ).
Welcher Forellenpuff ist das ( der gleich bei den Ferienhäusern ), bei dem war ich auch schon und es war ein Trauerspiel, scheiss Anlage nix gefangen.
Empfehlen kann ich den See in Beakmarksbro, dort habe ich schon gute und grosse Forellen gefangen. 
Kutterangeln bin ich kein Spezi, ich wollte letztes Jahr auch mal raus war mir aber zu teuer, ich hätte nämlich auch noch Pilker kaufen müssen da ich nur Ostseegrößen besitze.
Habe eben in einem anderen Beitrag  ( Bellyboat mit an die Nordsee ? ) gelesen das man Meerforellen gut im Limfjord angeln kann. Ma probieren?
Wo kann ich in Vrist den dänischen Schein kaufen ?
Gruss aus Lübeck 
Inge


----------



## Truttafriend (12. September 2004)

*AW: Angeln bei Vrist / Lemvig / Limfjord*

Willkommen an Board Inge #h

Falls du eine Kreditkarte besitzt kannst du dir den Schein auch hier online kaufen und sofort selber ausdrucken. Der Beginn der Gültigkeit ist frei wählbar.


----------



## lagerfeuer1971 (23. September 2004)

*AW: Angeln bei Vrist / Lemvig / Limfjord*

den schein kannste in dem angelladen auf halber strecke nach lemvig kaufen oder auch im lemviger touristbureau
zum kutterangeln : wir hatten auf dem weissen riff ca 30 cm wellen und haben so mit etwa 125 gramm gepilkt.das dürfte aber selten vorkommen 150-175 dürfte am meisten gefragt sein ...

petri
peter

P.S.:guck dir in langerhuse vor allem die ersten 2-3 molen mal genauer an. an den anderen wurde vor 2 wochen noch ziemlich gebaut


----------



## Inge (27. September 2004)

*AW: Angeln bei Vrist / Lemvig / Limfjord*

Danke,

Langerhuse habe ich auf jeden Fall ins Auge gefasst.
Auf den Laden hätte ich ja eigentlich auch selbst kommen können wegen der Angelkarte.
Ich kann mich kaum noch bremsen, ich will endlich angeln!
Danke für Deine Tips.
Gruß 
Inge


----------



## lagerfeuer1971 (19. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Angeln bei Vrist / Lemvig / Limfjord*

na, wie wars denn so on good old däneeuro ?
(mark iss ja nimmer löl)


----------



## porscher (21. September 2012)

*AW: Angeln bei Vrist / Lemvig / Limfjord*

gibt es was neues? bin in 2 wochen in der ecke...


----------



## Jüü (7. Januar 2013)

*AW: Angeln bei Vrist / Lemvig / Limfjord*

Hej #h
Ich war Ende August 2012 für 2 Wochen in Vejlby und hab ganz gut Markrele im Hafen von Thyboroen gefangen.Hat richtig Spaß gemacht.Geangelt hab ich mit Heringspaternoster,mittlere gr.ohne viel schnick,schnack.Einige auch auf Markrelenblinker.#:
In diesem Jahr bin ich auch wieder ende August dort,da will ich es auch mal dort an den Moolen probieren.Leider sind 2 Wochen immer so schnell vorbei wenn man mit Anhang dort ist,da kann man ja schließlich nicht nur angeln.Da gibt es ja noch so viel andere schöne Sachen die man erkunden muß |sagnix
Gruß Jürgen M.


----------

